# Baldy's Pics



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Baldy!

What happened to the pics of your reloading bench? I wanted to show my wife what your Clean and Well Organized Bench looks like.

Didn't you have one of your granddaughter too?

Guy at the range started talking to us about reloading, and her little ears perked up. I promised to show her what some of the guys are doing, in case she's thinking ahead about Christmas.

She's seen 2400's stuff, but I think the shot of the granddaughter would convince her for sure. :smt023

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Now Im kinda torn on this one........isnt using the children as bait kinda dirty pool??:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> Now Im kinda torn on this one........isnt using the children as bait kinda dirty pool??:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Shhhhh!

WM


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd show you mine but it's ugly. The words that best describe my setup right now is "makeshift" or "expedient". I have no motivation to fix it either as I'm moving in the near future.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*My Pride and joy.*



Wandering Man said:


> Hey Baldy!
> 
> What happened to the pics of your reloading bench? I wanted to show my wife what your Clean and Well Organized Bench looks like.
> 
> ...


 Hi Wandering Man and here's what it looks like now.:smt1099









Here's my number#1 helper separating .38/.357 cases. She's got her own way of doing things. Six year olds are like that.:smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent setup. You even have child labor. Another big plus.:mrgreen:

When I get to my next place I'll be getting some blue equipment too. My red equipment isn't meeting my demands anymore.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice! :smt023

Seeing the picture of your "#1 helper" brought back some memories. I use to do the same thing for my grandfather....many moons ago.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Baldy. 

Our three year old granddaughter is coming down for a visit next week. Maybe by the time she is 6 I'll be able to put her to work for me.

The wife thought it was "neat." :smt023

Now I need to go back through this section of the forum and read. I'm open to suggestions about what I need to read, what I need to learn, and what I need to buy.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Wandering Man. Here's a couple of pages that might help you out.
http://www.brianenos.com/pages/dillon.html
http://dillonprecision.com/default.cfm?
Yep I am sold on Dillon presses and their products. They cost a little more but they get the job done and they hold their resale value. Everybody has their favorites and this is mine. Ask 2400 what he uses? He's the man when it comes to reloading.
Feel free to ask me anything you want about reloading and I'll help you all I can. We can always bug 2400 when we get stumped. Just Drink the Blue Koolaid and enjoy. It's a hobby with in a hobby/sport. Good luck.


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

WM is talking to me about reloading. My first question is where to put this thing. How protected from dust and dirt does the area have to be? We have two options. We can put it inside the house or in our unfinished garage appartment. How much space should we allow for?

3reds


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Loading Bench*

Hello 3Reds as you can see from my post mine is in the house. It's our fourth bedroom. It is a little over 41/2' long and a little over 21/2' wide. I just take things off of it and run a sweeper hose over it once in awhile. So far as the press they make a cover for it. This was my wifes idea to get this fancy Craftsman bench and put it inside as I have medical issues and the heat is a killer for me. Well you have all kinds of room when you start looking around. I had to take out one small book shelve for this set up.
Here's a picture of where I have to stay most of the time. There also a tv and day bed in here in case I need it.:smt1099


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for sending the pictures. You have a nice setup.

3reds


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> There also a tv and day bed in here in case I need it.:smt1099


Now _that's_ dedication.
I certainly want blue equipment. I just don't want to move blue equipment. I'd rather let the red stuff get beat around during the move.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Now _that's_ dedication.
> I certainly want blue equipment. I just don't want to move blue equipment. I'd rather let the red stuff get beat around during the move.


Why the preference? Why the comment about the red stuff getting beat up?

Is the Red Stuff the Hornady stuff? Looks like prices are similar.

As a someone without any hands on experience with this stuff, I'm confused.

But then, I spend most of my life being confused.

WM


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Why the preference? Why the comment about the red stuff getting beat up?
> 
> Is the Red Stuff the Hornady stuff? Looks like prices are similar.
> 
> ...


The red stuff is Lee. With the exception to the dies and single-stage press, my equipment sucks. Lee makes excellent dies, better than the more expensive RCBS dies I used to own. Their presses aren't anywhere as nice as Dillon or Hornady but they're solid. The "Lee Perfect Powder Measure" isn't perfect at all. In fact it's barely workable, especially with tubular powder. The scale is also a PITA to use.

I was kind of joking about the stuff getting beat around during the move. I don't want to set up a progressive to later tear it down and possibly lose parts. Especially since I'll likely be ready to leave by the time I have it all together.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The red stuff is Lee. With the exception to the dies and single-stage press, my equipment sucks. Lee makes excellent dies, better than the more expensive RCBS dies I used to own. Their presses aren't anywhere as nice as Dillon or Hornady but they're solid. The "Lee Perfect Powder Measure" isn't perfect at all. In fact it's barely workable, especially with tubular powder. The scale is also a PITA to use.
> 
> I was kind of joking about the stuff getting beat around during the move. I don't want to set up a progressive to later tear it down and possibly lose parts. Especially since I'll likely be ready to leave by the time I have it all together.


Thanks for the clarification.

WM


----------

